# Best fursuit maker??



## Buxly (Jul 9, 2014)

Would anyone have any suggestions to who if the best fursuit maker that there is? I really want one made one day and even if it will cost a lot I want the best fursuit I can get. ( I want that squeaking mouth too SO CUTE)

If you reply a name of a fursuit maker link their website or FA page as well so I can see what their work is like


----------



## jorinda (Jul 9, 2014)

"The best" is hard to define.
Fursuitmaking is art. What style of art is "the best art"?

Have a look at http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/5469223/ for quality reviews. But you'll have to decide for yourself what style is your favourite.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 9, 2014)

I know a few I'm looking into myslef,

Sparkle creations-
Phoenix Wolf suits-
Mixed Candy-
The critter factory-

Edit: Bla! My mobile is being shitty getting links. Feel free to google if I don't come back with links
Edit: Also, with the directory he linked, the links to the three I mentioned are there, and there are other good ones too so look around


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 9, 2014)

The best is very subjective. It depends on what style you are attracted to that draws you to their work. There's really no "Best fursuit maker".


----------



## Brazen (Jul 9, 2014)

Fury Fantasy, look them up, they're fantastic


----------



## Drakor Wolf (Jul 9, 2014)

How about for durability and quality of the suit itself?  As in like, not having to stitch it up every time you turn around, cause I hear things about suits falling apart and that is simply unacceptable. áƒš(â—•Ï‰â—•áƒš)


----------



## HalcyonHeartbeat (Jul 10, 2014)

Really, the best thing to do is to look at samples of their recent work up close.  See how well it holds together, the visibility, the fit, ask the client how the customer interaction was.  It takes research.


----------



## Ingram_skyfox (Jul 25, 2014)

I recommend the maker of my fursuit(head and tail only at the moment, but the rest of the suit is coming in about a week or so)  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14052813/

The maker  http://www.furaffinity.net/user/victoria10717


----------

